# Biesse rov 640



## keil (Mar 23, 2013)

Has anyone got the Biesse Rov 640 program that I can download to learn this without the dongle, I want to set up machining from my drawings to my mates Biesse rov 640
or mabe is there a modern compatible equivalent that can be used without a dongle,
without a massive learning curve?

many thanks for any replies


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Charlie

Are you sure you don't mean a "Rover 464"? If the application you are talking about is RoverCAD then the answer is that it can't be downloaded from the PC to the CNC controller unless you have the right software. BTW Biesse CNC controllers of the 464 period are not PC (DOS) compatible so you can't even format a 3-1/2in diskette on your PC and get the controller to read it

Regards

Phil


----------



## keil (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks for that, It would appear that i am going to have to look at this programme and see how its written, i guess its in old machine code, should be solveable, just wanted to get to know this old programme
thanks again
best regards Charlie


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

keil said:


> thanks for that, It would appear that i am going to have to look at this programme and see how its written, i guess its in old machine code


More than that, Charlie. The disc format used on CNI RT480 and RT481 controllers is totally incompatible with DOS - I suspect that they were using a modified form of Unix with EBCDIC encoding, but I'm not too sure. I do know that the floppy discs had to be formatted on the CNI PLC or the PC software wouldn't look at it. The other thing that you'll need to watch for is that you can load both the tool path AND the drilling toolpath. These are held separately for any given application.

Good luck. I think you'll need it

Phil


----------

